# Redacted



## BSD-Kitsune (May 19, 2018)

Redacted


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 26, 2018)

https://github.com/brave/brave-browser/issues/821#issuecomment-441505409


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 26, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 26, 2018)

Generally, you're talking to users here and not people who can help with this. You should ask this on the mailing lists where the porters hang out.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 27, 2018)

For the record: I started experimenting with this because it looks interesting to me. For some reason Firefox doesn't run very nicely on my current setup, SeaMonkey has no problems what so ever but support for plugins is fading and then there's my personal favorite of Opera, but that version is so old that it can't even properly run certain javascript anymore (not to mention the lack of up to date SSL certificates, but that could be an oversight on my end). Anyway, a new browser could be interesting.

First I grabbed brave-core & brave-browser (you'll need both), noticed that brave-browser uses submodules, and now I have my hierarchy completely set up (I think) and started checking it out. I noticed that Brave-core is basically a rebuild (or restructure?) for Chromium, I quote: "_Brave Core is a set of changes, APIs, and scripts used for customizing Chromium to make Brave._".

However, I immediately ran into a weird problem:


```
$ git submodule update                                                           
Cloning into '/home/peter/devel/repos/brave-browser/vendor/jinja'...
fatal: unable to connect to github.com:
github.com[0: 140.82.118.3]: errno=Permission denied
github.com[1: 140.82.118.4]: errno=Permission denied

fatal: clone of 'git://github.com/pallets/jinja.git' into submodule path '/home/peter/devel/repos/brave-browser/vendor/jinja' failed
Failed to clone 'vendor/jinja'. Retry scheduled
Cloning into '/home/peter/devel/repos/brave-browser/vendor/jinja'...
fatal: unable to connect to github.com:
github.com[0: 140.82.118.3]: errno=Permission denied
github.com[1: 140.82.118.4]: errno=Permission denied

fatal: clone of 'git://github.com/pallets/jinja.git' into submodule path '/home/peter/devel/repos/brave-browser/vendor/jinja' failed
Failed to clone 'vendor/jinja' a second time, aborting
```
Not sure why it insists using git:// instead of using https://, but I fixed that. I'm also unsure why the documentation mentions that brave-core will be "mounted on src/brave" even though there's no such submodule.

Alas, we'll see where this leads me, but I do seem to recall that there were issues with building Chromium on FreeBSD (not sure). If that is the case then that will obviously also have its effects for this project.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Nov 27, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> my personal favorite of Opera, but that version is so old that it can't even properly run certain javascript anymore (not to mention the lack of up to date SSL certificates, but that could be an oversight on my end)



As much as I hate QtWebEngine, I think you could have a look at www/otter-browser


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 28, 2018)

Well, in the mean time I started figuring out how this project is set up; it turns out that it depends on www/npm to act as some kind of building system (I'm not that much familiar with npm _yet_) and through this it sets up the whole structure and checks for dependencies.

That's where the first problems arrive: /bin/bash, the python executable (FreeBSD uses things as python22, python36, etc.) and right now I noticed that it even depends on specific Python modules (or extensions or whatever you call them) so that's going to be a bit of a puzzle. So far I haven't found any documentation which specifies all these dependencies (but I haven't looked very hard yet).

It's _way_ too early to think about porting but considering the specific dependencies (Jinja and depot-tools) this could become tricky.



Sensucht94 said:


> As much as I hate QtWebEngine, I think you could have a look at www/otter-browser


Thanks for the tip, if it doesn't have too much missing dependencies I'll check it out, though this isn't only about the browser for me. The Brave project itself also looks somewhat interesting to me, we'll see


----------



## Beastie (Nov 28, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> As much as I hate QtWebEngine, I think you could have a look at www/otter-browser


You can switch between WebEngine and (revived) WebKit backends by setting Backends/Web in about:config.


----------

